# Link to Grand Prix Freestyle  ??



## Horseback Rider (10 August 2012)

Is this on line anywhere so I can watch it again ?

Thanks


----------



## splashgirl45 (10 August 2012)

yes, eurovisionsports.tv  not sure of the exact link  but google and you should find it..


----------



## camilla4 (10 August 2012)

Here you go:  http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/olympics/2012/live-video/p00w32gx


----------



## Horseback Rider (14 August 2012)

Thank you x


----------

